# Spouse visa - Police clearance



## spsoni (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am going to apply spouse visa for my would be wife in December,08 or January, 09.

She got her passport issued from Ahemedabad, Gujrat, India.

She is moving to Rajasthan, India after marriage.

I have a question regarding PCC (Police Clearance Certificate).

Can she apply for PCC in my state's regional passport office (Jaipur, Rajasthan, India)?

She will have following things in hand, when applying for Regional PCC:
1. Copy of her Spouse Visa application.
2. Receipt from Australian embassy, confirming she is applying for spouse visa to Australian embassy.
3. Local police clearance to her native place (Gujrat)
4. Local police clearance to my native place, where she is going to move after marriage (Rajasthan).

So, if you understand my question, would my state regional passport office would have any issue in accepting this PCC application, since passport was issued from other Regional passport office?

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,

Surya


----------



## funksta (Oct 19, 2008)

spsoni said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can she apply for PCC in my state's regional passport office (Jaipur, Rajasthan, India)?
> 
> would my state regional passport office would have any issue in accepting this PCC application, since passport was issued from other Regional passport office?


So, I read that that Indian citizens should apply at the regional Passport Office where the passport was issued in person. Refer to form 47P for more info on DIAC website


----------



## spsoni (Oct 20, 2008)

funksta said:


> So, I read that that Indian citizens should apply at the regional Passport Office where the passport was issued in person. Refer to form 47P for more info on DIAC website


I read that document. There is nothing precisely specified about which regional passport office residents should go to. I believe, its more of Indian government internal working behaviour. I was expecting someone from India, who might have come across similar situation might get me some precise details.

Regards,

Surya


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Surya,

I have a similiar situation.My would be wife has a passport from a different state in India whereas she is living in Delhi for last 8 yrs.

- Where she can get her PCC done?
- What all documents she would need?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## spsoni (Oct 20, 2008)

manish1980 said:


> I have a similiar situation.My would be wife has a passport from a different state in India whereas she is living in Delhi for last 8 yrs.
> 
> - Where she can get her PCC done?
> - What all documents she would need?


Hi Manish,

Even though I did not received any precise answer to this question and my would be wife still need to undergo regional police clearance, but I can throw little light as follows.

Since your would be wife is living in Delhi from last 8 years and since she is living in Delhi, she can give it a try in Delhi passport office only.

Documents, she would require would be local police station clearance certificate and pending document checklist from Australian visa processing centre and her passport.

They will either immediately give you some certificate or will ask passport to surrender and they will send the certificate and passport by post.

She will need to go in person. Passport office will identify her through passport and they will take thumb print and all.

Should be simple process for people living in delhi. just call or visit delhi passport office, I am not aware how many offices are there and where they are. 

Best wishes.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thx for your reply.

- Her passport has address of some other state(not delhi).So will the passport folks send it for verification to passport address or the current address(delhi)?

- I was thinking of getting PCC done even before we get pending document checklist from Australian Immigration folks.Is that document really mandatory to get PCC done?

Manish


----------



## spsoni (Oct 20, 2008)

manish1980 said:


> Thx for your reply.
> 
> - Her passport has address of some other state(not delhi).So will the passport folks send it for verification to passport address or the current address(delhi)?
> 
> ...


At some places the pending document list is important. But depends on office to office. Give it a try, all it costs is going there or calling. You have a advantage that passport office is in the same city (Delhi). And, I am sure, when you go for this verification, they will take your current details, where the passport and police clearance stuff need to be posted. She might have to carry some proof of current address.

Best wishes again.

Cheers.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

spsoni said:


> At some places the pending document list is important. But depends on office to office. Give it a try, all it costs is going there or calling. You have a advantage that passport office is in the same city (Delhi). And, I am sure, when you go for this verification, they will take your current details, where the passport and police clearance stuff need to be posted. She might have to carry some proof of current address.
> 
> Best wishes again.
> 
> Cheers.


Thx buddy.Lets see.


----------



## spsoni (Oct 20, 2008)

sadly. nobody has properly replied to my problem. but as you said, lets see, 

Process in Indian passport offices is very isolated. they really need to get connected and make the process simple for people like us.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

spsoni said:


> sadly. nobody has properly replied to my problem. but as you said, lets see,
> 
> Process in Indian passport offices is very isolated. they really need to get connected and make the process simple for people like us.


Check with Anj.... I think she is a expert expat from India.(Delhi)


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

spsoni said:


> sadly. nobody has properly replied to my problem. but as you said, lets see,
> 
> Process in Indian passport offices is very isolated. they really need to get connected and make the process simple for people like us.


Hi Surya.

Did you managed PCC? If yes, can you explain me how?

My passport was issued in Delhi but my wife's passport was issue from different state.Do I have to change address in my wife's passport to delhi address before she can apply for PCC in Delhi passport office?


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

*Spouse PCC*

Hi Experts,

Request your valuable feedback on these PCC related queries -

I have applied for PCC for me and my spouse in Pune where we have been staying for around 4 years now. We both have our passport address and current address as different. 

I have these as proofs of my present address as per the prescribed list of documents -
1) SBI account statement for last 2 years
2) Income tax assessment document
3) Gas connection

*I hope I will be able to get PCC done with above set of documents ?*

My spouse only has 6 month old SBI account statement as her present address proof. Also her passport has got my name as spouse. *Will this be sufficient to get her PCC done?*

There is another twist to all these. I have shifted to a new address 2 weeks back, which is different(but in Pune itself) than the one with which I applied for PCC. I had applied for PCC around a month back and my appointment is scheduled for mid Nov, *will there be any issue ?*


----------

